# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Ищу работу >  Певица ищет работу в Ростове-на-Дону

## Дама

Певица, большой опыт работы, широкий репертуар, собственное полное музыкально-техническое оснащение, ищет работу в кафе, как постоянно, так и на подменах. Возможно ведение и музыкальное сопровождение свадеб и торжеств. Ольга 89185977633.

----------

